# svn error on 9.0



## barp (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, I installed svn(1) in devel/subversion with
`# make install clean`

And then when I run the command it gives:

```
svn: Command not found.
```
It seems it is not installed but when I try reinstall it gives;

```
===>  Installing for subversion-1.7.2
===>   subversion-1.7.2 depends on shared library: sqlite3.8 - found
===>   subversion-1.7.2 depends on shared library: expat - found
===>   subversion-1.7.2 depends on shared library: neon.27 - found
===>   subversion-1.7.2 depends on shared library: apr-1 - found
===>   subversion-1.7.2 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   subversion-1.7.2 depends on shared library: db-4.2.2 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/subversion already installed
===>   subversion-1.7.2 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/subversion
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
```

Here it seems it is installed. What is the problem?


----------



## barp (Sep 18, 2012)

rebooted and worked.
thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 18, 2012)

You may be unaware of the 
	
	



```
rehash
```
 keyword which makes the shell aware of newly installed programs before the reboot.


----------

